
Facebook Welcomes 200 Millionth User, Wants To Know How Facebook Affected Your Life  - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/zuckerberg-welcomes-200-millionth-facebook-user-wants-to-know-how-it-affected-your-life/
======
falsestprophet
_200 million: more than the entire population of Luxembourg?_

That's a bit of an understatement, 200 million is about 400 times the
population of Luxembourg. It is more than the population of all of
Luxembourg's neighbors (France, Germany, and Belgium) combined. It is more
than the population of Brazil or Pakistan. It is 2/3 of the population of the
United States.

Facebook is about the size of the fifth largest country in the world.
Comparing it to Luxembourg is pretty silly.

In the end, this demonstrates the $15 billion valuation the media proposed is
not plausible. That would value current users at $75 each.

------
SingAlong
Sometime ago I read a thread linking to TC post that said Facebook was
lowballing its user count and also containing a video of an FB guy being
corrected by another guy behind camera when he said the user count was around
270-280M users.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/27/is-facebook-
purposefull...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/27/is-facebook-purposefully-
lowballing-its-official-user-numbers/)

------
josefresco
Total user accounts or active? And what is the threshold for considering an
account to be 'active'?

~~~
teej
The 200 million number is monthly active users. Being "active" to Facebook
means interacting with Facebook at least once in the past 30 days. That means
logging in to Facebook, logging in to a Connect site, using a Facebook mobile
app, or using a desktop application with Facebook access.

